# In-Dash Computer



## ZERO_noise (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with the Azentek Atlas CPC-1000?

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?o=p&showAll=Y&g=168550&i=062CPC1000&tp=75&avf=N


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I played with one of their models in a demo vehicle at a show in january and was very impressed. Though they are pricey the addons seem to be unlimited and the screen looked awesome.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I wish someone would make a double din faceplate that had these ergonomics and function buttons. 

Something with a volume and scroll rotary encoder, high quality mic, preset and common function buttons, a cd slot through which to feed a cdrom held in place by a universal mount, and a way to mount many types of display guts. All in a package that would install easily in an ISO double din kit like a regular headunit.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

wow...$2800 is WAAAAAAAAAY over priced. I was going to build one myself that would have done more and had more processing capability for about 1/3 of that price.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

i agree that its overpriced. i'm currently building a system that will destry that in every aspect and i would be very suprised if i spent $2800 (so far i' at ~$1100 with everything but a touch screen). there are some people on mp3car building dd size cages for component mounting.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah, that one guy with the Scooby makes some VERY nice DD cages.


----------

